# Surprised not started yet , show us us your road bike ...



## clid61 (2 May 2015)

Mine in Marrakech last week


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2015)

Here you go. This is my lovely blue PX Pro Carbon. I rather love him.


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2015)

Here she is.


----------



## further (2 May 2015)

My Freecycle



Peugeot


----------



## BrynCP (2 May 2015)




----------



## pawl (2 May 2015)

Felt is that the make or the new Miracle frame material.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

My RT-58


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2015)

pawl said:


> Felt is that the make or the new Miracle frame material.


Very happy with the Felt.
Set out to buy a Cannondale but they were sold out so got this instead, great wee bike.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2015)




----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (2 May 2015)

My TCR


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> My TCR


Zowee!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2015)

My Fleet
One of each flavour, Ti, carbon, Steel & Alu


----------



## Drago (2 May 2015)

That Kona is a bit saucy looking.


----------



## clid61 (3 May 2015)

further said:


> My Freecycle
> View attachment 87554
> Peugeot


thats sweet


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2015)

Focus Cayo 2 Di2.


----------



## further (3 May 2015)

Thank you,rides nice too.


----------



## Vertego (3 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's going to be a hard ride! Some #@#@#@ has stolen your pedals.


----------



## Vertego (3 May 2015)

The Bike!



__ Vertego
__ 18 Feb 2015
__ 2






Here's mine...for now. Awaiting delivery of a new bike, when this will have to be let go.


----------



## huwsparky (3 May 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 87593
> 
> 
> Focus Cayo 2 Di2.


How you finding Di2?


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Here you go. This is my lovely blue PX Pro Carbon. I rather love him.


They had that frame for sale for £299 , if only i had the money i would do a framegrade with my current equipment but kids go swimming and dance lessons and then theres the bouncy castle for mini cks cakeday soon.


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2015)

huwsparky said:


> How you finding Di2?


Unbelievably good.
Brings a grin to my face every time I ride it.
Don't test ride Di2 - it'll cost you money!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 May 2015)

11 speed loveliness


----------



## huwsparky (3 May 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Unbelievably good.
> Brings a grin to my face every time I ride it.
> Don't test ride Di2 - it'll cost you money!


I'll just buy one and take a chance!


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2015)

huwsparky said:


> I'll just buy one and take a chance!


I made the mistake of having a test ride. Came back with a stupid grin all over my face. You could read the salesman's face.... 'Kerrrchiiingg!'


----------



## wisdom (3 May 2015)

one steel one ally and carbon.Love em both


----------



## Stockie (3 May 2015)

My baby


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2015)

Updated photo , gone wiggo effect to hide some paint chips and had to go the whole hog of cheesiness


----------



## theraggyone (3 May 2015)

Heres mine, its looking abit dirtier today than in the picture though after 50 miles in the rain this morning ;-)


----------



## G-Zero (3 May 2015)

Three years old now, but still nice....


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2015)

One of the best Cube's I have seen.... lovely


----------



## uclown2002 (4 May 2015)

clid61 said:


> Mine in Marrakech last week
> View attachment 87548


What sort of photo is that ffs?


----------



## jowwy (4 May 2015)

Heres mine - used it on the commute last friday hence the rear bag


----------



## clid61 (4 May 2015)

Haha guess you're right


uclown2002 said:


> What sort of photo is that ffs?


 ! Will this do ?


----------



## uclown2002 (4 May 2015)

clid61 said:


> Haha guess you're right ! Will this do ?
> View attachment 87781


No, although I can see it's a Merida,


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2015)

My wee Dolce 

although i'm really loving my new Ridgeback tourer


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2015)

clid61 said:


> Haha guess you're right ! Will this do ?
> View attachment 87781


Have they put a toilet block at the top of box hill ?


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2015)




----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

I'm not a Tory before anyone starts, it just happens to be my name . I know it should be drive side but I was tired .


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> I'm not a Tory before anyone starts, it just happens to be my name . I know it should be drive side but I was tired .


Nice ! What one is it ?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

TCR Advanced 1 Ultegra. 1st 'expensive' bike for me and I am loving it. Weighs 7.5Kg and is a better bike than the rider by miles.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2015)

Same as mine although I have the 2013 model . Insane bike to ride isn't it


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

Absolutely mental  I am so much quicker on it that my sora equipped Battaglin which up until now I'd thought was quick. Handles like a dream and so much easier up hill. I know it's not all about the bike but this one has helped me.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2015)

Who ever said its not all about the bike has never ridden a TCR1 advanced


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2015)




----------



## MrsR15 (4 May 2015)

my dolce.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

Very nice Mrs M it has the Roubaix insert thingumybobs. Is it a comfortable ride?


----------



## simon the viking (4 May 2015)

Here's our current stable...





2014 Defy2 couple of upgrades black sora callipers as original alloy tektro had tarnished (winter commuting without mudguards) and from a 50 chainring to 52 not deliberate just wore original out and lbs had a 52 in stock at the right money but no 50 (didn't change chain soon enough... Slapped wrist I know) a pair of fulcrum 7's and white fizik bar tape was bit unsure but lbs assured me it would stay clean......







And Mrs V's Circa 2013 Boardman Race.... Less than 3 years ago she was riding a town bike.. But went to retro step through racer got the taste for it then wanted something lighter and faster and lbs took this in as part ex..... Both used for commuting everyday (Mrs V doesn't drive so no choice) but she won't go clipless


----------



## Bazzer (4 May 2015)

My almost 25 year old Raleigh I have owned from new and with which I have shared many thousands of miles and is still used; albeit somewhat less than it once was. - Mainly for rougher rides and where cleats are (even more) impractical.





The bike which has taken over many of the Raleigh's duties:-


----------



## RebornBumbler (4 May 2015)

F95 Rebuild



__ RebornBumbler
__ 4 May 2015


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> F95 Rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

Green Demon


----------



## jayonabike (4 May 2015)

Mine.

Enigma Echo Ti





Ritte Vlaanderen 





Mercian Strada Speciale 853





Cervelo R5 VWD





Dawes Century SE


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 May 2015)

Sort it out amongst yerselves! Special prize is available for anyone who can name all five bikes.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 May 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> View attachment 87904
> 
> 
> Sort it out amongst yerselves! Special prize is available for anyone who can name all five bikes.


Bob
Frank
Charles
Terry
and Sandra

P.S . You shouldn't have shoes on the bed , its bad luck .


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2015)

Shoes on the bed is one thing, but the bar tape on that Cannondale Synapse is disgusting


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 May 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Shoes on the bed is one thing, but the bar tape on that Cannondale Synapse is disgusting



1 down, 4 more to go!


----------



## jowwy (5 May 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> 1 down, 4 more to go!


Planet x
Caad 8
Theres a titanium in there somewhere too

But not a clue on the fifth one


----------



## Citius (5 May 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> F95 Rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not enough green..


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Planet x
> Caad 8
> Theres a titanium in there somewhere too
> 
> But not a clue on the fifth one



No titanium. Three alu, two carbon.
You're right about the Planet X, and nearly there with the Caad!


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Planet x
> Caad 8
> Theres a titanium in there somewhere too
> 
> But not a clue on the fifth one



Caad 10?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (5 May 2015)

Yep


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 May 2015)

One of my two falcons...


----------



## lee1980sim (6 May 2015)

That's a tad green...


RebornBumbler said:


> F95 Rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lee1980sim (6 May 2015)

RebornBumbler said:


> F95 Rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to ask but is it easy being green?


----------



## Stu Smith (6 May 2015)




----------



## RebornBumbler (6 May 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Sorry to ask but is it easy being green?



Not that easy (apparently), but it can be cool and friendly like...


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 May 2015)

Alloy





Alloy





Carbon


----------



## matiz (6 May 2015)




----------



## clid61 (7 May 2015)

Mercian Strada Speciale 853
View attachment 87844


That is easily one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever clapped eyes on !


----------



## clid61 (9 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Have they put a toilet block at the top of box hill ?


Now that is funny ! Like it


----------



## mintymurray (10 May 2015)

my second hand 2009 boardman team carbon bargain for 400 notes


----------



## Mrs M (10 May 2015)

mintymurray said:


> my second hand 2009 boardman team carbon bargain for 400 notes
> View attachment 88428


Bargain!
Love the shorts too


----------



## BigAl68 (10 May 2015)

The planet x






The ken bird


----------



## Paul139 (10 May 2015)

further said:


> My Freecycle
> View attachment 87554
> Peugeot


Oh that looks nice.


----------



## bigjim (14 May 2015)




----------



## busman (15 May 2015)

My ride!!


----------



## Rooster1 (15 May 2015)

My Giant Defy, 2008, with those damned mudguards that won't come off. Taken during Ride 100 last year, just before the seat bolt failed.


----------



## bobbruuart (16 May 2015)

Here's my Surly Cross-Check


----------



## NorvernRob (16 May 2015)

Here's mine. 2013 Foil HMX.





And 2014 Cube Peloton Race (photo taken when new before I set it up)


----------



## windyrider (18 May 2015)

My Roubaix ready for a trip to Alps and the Giro. Just hope the legs last out :-))


----------



## mark c (18 May 2015)

Here she is on Sundays run.


----------



## gbb (19 May 2015)




----------



## bpsmith (20 May 2015)

Black Mountain, Brecon Beacons on Sunday:


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2015)

My mount -


----------



## Mark1978 (21 May 2015)

My Raleigh Comp SP pro 2012 - will be replacing this next year as its a bit too small for me (and i have now removed the reflectors)


----------



## Big Dave laaa (21 May 2015)

Some of you guys hang a lot of stuff on your bikes


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 May 2015)

Touring/commuting bike (and yes, it does go on roads also):






Road bike, being used for its intended purpose: doing very tough mountain climbs:


----------



## mcshroom (21 May 2015)




----------



## dave r (22 May 2015)

My Verenti


----------



## lee1980sim (28 May 2015)

mcshroom said:


>


That's my bike, only not


----------



## john59 (28 May 2015)

John


----------



## oldfatfool (28 May 2015)




----------



## Venod (28 May 2015)

Two Ti & 1 aluminium, I know its a MTB but with them wheels on, its a road bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2015)

Perhaps next week, may need a little repair I'm told, (welding) I may have something to show.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2015)

Austro Daimler Maxima-1982. Just bought this in Peoria, garage find. Very fine indeed. Needs a new chain.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Austro Daimler Maxima-1982. Just bought this in Peoria, garage find. Very fine indeed. Needs a new chain.


Feck me i doubt i could even get on that saddle even with a step ladder !


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2015)

When I see something on Craigslist, at my size, I have to act quickly. This fellow was on the golf course, he called me as soon as his game was over, and I was in Peoria an hour later. 5 more people had called him in the interim. Nice thing about Peoria is the interstate goes right through town, so you can go 70 mph from near my home straight to many neighborhoods in Peoria, and hardly take your foot off the gas. This bike was in garage condition, but it shines up nice, so far. All it needs is a replacement chain, and a granny gear. I think I'm covered now, so I'm done with bicycle buying.


----------



## Justinslow (4 Jun 2015)

Cheap and cheerful carbon from the highly respected bike supplier - Argos  Does the job...........


----------



## IwMunt (14 Jun 2015)




----------



## Massivecompacthalo (13 Aug 2015)

Canyon Aeroad CF Ultegra Di2. Hairpin, Mare de Deu del Mont climb, Girona province.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (13 Aug 2015)

Her and me. Taff trail as always.


----------



## Neiltluck (14 Aug 2015)

P1030208 by Neil Luck, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Smith (14 Aug 2015)




----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> View attachment 100038
> View attachment 100039
> View attachment 100039


Lovely Ribble


----------



## Stu Smith (14 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lovely Ribble



Cheers  Now as Conti 4000 II 25mm tyres..


----------



## Neiltluck (14 Aug 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> Here's mine. 2013 Foil HMX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you find your Scott Foil?

I have the same hmx version, but the Orica Greenedge Team Di2 one. I think it is a fantastic bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2015)

Neiltluck said:


> How do you find your Scott Foil?



He goes to the shed and there it is...................sorry.


----------



## NorvernRob (16 Aug 2015)

Neiltluck said:


> How do you find your Scott Foil?
> 
> I have the same hmx version, but the Orica Greenedge Team Di2 one. I think it is a fantastic bike.



I love it, they're supposed to be harsh but I've done several centuries with no discomfort at all. I also have a cube Peloton that is supposed to be a decent bike, but after riding the Foil it just feels dead.


----------



## Toca23 (16 Aug 2015)

Mine


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Aug 2015)

Toca23 said:


> Mine


I'm sure that's a beaut to ride................but it is _soooooooooooo _black


----------



## Toca23 (16 Aug 2015)

With new pads it rides well ( factory pads were stuttering all the time ) , they only do it in this colour , not sure if i posted it in the right section as its a cyclo cross and not road bike.


----------



## Neiltluck (17 Aug 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> I love it, they're supposed to be harsh but I've done several centuries with no discomfort at all. I also have a cube Peloton that is supposed to be a decent bike, but after riding the Foil it just feels dead.



I agree. I don't find mine at all harsh, regardless of distance. It is a great handling bike that just wills you on and instills confidence whatever the road surface.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Aug 2015)




----------



## thunderlips76 (19 Aug 2015)




----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Aug 2015)

One day old . . .


----------



## thunderlips76 (19 Aug 2015)

wheresthetorch said:


> One day old . . .



that is soooo fit


----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Aug 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> that is soooo fit


 
Ta. Wish it would stop raining . . .


----------



## thunderlips76 (19 Aug 2015)

it's the wind that's killing it for me


----------



## Crandoggler (19 Aug 2015)

God I want a bianchi. For no other reason than looks alone.


----------



## mwktar (19 Aug 2015)

More than a little aroused going through this thread......


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2015)

Current main steed


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2015)

Seems to be a planet x theme..i do like the RT58


----------



## jowwy (20 Aug 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Current main steed
> 
> View attachment 100934
> View attachment 100935


nice looking machine

any seatpost left in the tube


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2015)

jowwy said:


> nice looking machine
> 
> any seatpost left in the tube


Just enough


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Current main steed
> 
> View attachment 100934
> View attachment 100935


What's your verdict on discs?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> What's your verdict on discs?


Selling my rim braked bikes (except the one that lives on my turbo and doesn't have any calipers anyway) and going disc all round.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Selling my rim braked bikes (except the one that lives on my turbo and doesn't have any calipers anyway) and going disc all round.


That's a thumbs up, then.

They do grow on you looks wise, the more they appear on road bikes the more calipers will resemble antiques.


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Aug 2015)

Toca23 said:


> Mine



Is that the "adventure road" bike that got an awesome review in one or other of the bike mags?


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Aug 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> it's the wind that's killing it for me



Yep, wind up is a bugger. TBH that might be contributing to your "slower" times on the new Boardman.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's a thumbs up, then.
> 
> They do grow on you looks wise, the more they appear on road bikes the more calipers will resemble antiques.


I mtb a lot so the asthetics of disc brakes doesn't bother me a great deal. Biggest difference is the empty space where caliper brakes live. It's usefull as the PX is capable of CX so plenty of mud space if I decide to put it on a start line.

Very positive so far, looking at the RTD carbon Force version already lol


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (20 Aug 2015)

Same bike, different view!


----------



## mikey199090 (24 Aug 2015)

my pride and joy


----------



## blackgoff (26 Aug 2015)

I was admiring mine before...


----------



## Onthedrops (26 Aug 2015)

Giant Defy Advanced 2. Just after I brought her home from the shop.


----------



## Peter Richardson (30 Aug 2015)

Giant defy advanced 1


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2015)

Peter Richardson said:


> Giant defy advanced 1
> View attachment 102140


nice.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Aug 2015)

My Norco Threshold A2 before I fitted the pannier rack and bags. I am thinking about orange Jagwire outers to finish the detailing.


----------



## DavieB (31 Aug 2015)

My new road bike


----------



## outlash (31 Aug 2015)

my current 3

CAAD8






CAADX






Genesis Day One Alfine 8


----------



## Toca23 (31 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Is that the "adventure road" bike that got an awesome review in one or other of the bike mags?



In the mag was the same looking but a lever higher spec Jamis Renegade Elite , i decided for the Jamis Renegade Expert as it's my first non MTB


----------



## User16625 (1 Sep 2015)

Peter Richardson said:


> Giant defy advanced 1
> View attachment 102140



Sweet lookin wheels!

Anyway:




Scott CR1 2011. Its stock spec except for wheels and bar tape.


----------



## cm2mackem (1 Sep 2015)

Giant Defy 3 winter/turbo



Dolan Letape ,now 3 months old


----------



## mythste (3 Sep 2015)

I only bought this so @vickster would fancy me.

Turns out I'm a bit in love! (with the bike, not Vickster...)


----------



## Garry A (4 Sep 2015)

My Defy 3. My one and only road bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2015)

mythste said:


> I only bought this so @vickster would fancy me.
> 
> Turns out I'm a bit in love! (with the bike, not Vickster...)


I don't think Vickster would fancy a man who photographed a bike WITH THE CHAIN ON THE SMALL RING


----------



## montroseloon (6 Sep 2015)

This is my Kiron MTL Blade, thought it was a good idea to buy it one night drunk. Must say it has been worthwhile and certainly gets a few miles put on it when I'm home.


----------



## cashy293 (9 Sep 2015)

My Focus Cayo Evo 2 looking slightly out of ahem.... Focus


----------



## cashy293 (9 Sep 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> View attachment 88141



Love the look of the Ribble Gran fondo. Was a toss up between that and a focus. Ended up with a focus.


----------



## Stu Smith (9 Sep 2015)

cashy293 said:


> Love the look of the Ribble Gran fondo. Was a toss up between that and a focus. Ended up with a focus



Coincidence..a Focus is on my short list for a n+1


----------



## bpsmith (9 Sep 2015)

cashy293 said:


> My Focus Cayo Evo 2 looking slightly out of ahem.... Focus


It's more in focus than yesterday's pic on the Prom!


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

My road bike. I bought her around 2005. About to hop on for a 20 to 30 mile ride on this gorgeous day.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Jun 2020)

My old cube on page 2 has morphed over time into this..


----------



## thunderlips76 (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## derrick (10 Jun 2020)

One of my babies.


----------



## Sharky (10 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Felt is that the make or the new Miracle frame material.


When you touch it, it's felt.


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

Sharky said:


> When you touch it, it's felt.




Nice one.👍👍👍👍


----------



## derrick (10 Jun 2020)

Another one of mine.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Jun 2020)

The Ron Cooper with Shimano 600 tricolour kit 

20170907_173120 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## carlton88 (10 Jun 2020)

Carlton 501 bought new in 1988, with a few changes over the years.




And a more recent addition. Townsend Kings - The Light Blue 853. 
I've had a carbon frame, but prefer steel.


----------



## All uphill (10 Jun 2020)

carlton88 said:


> Carlton 501 bought new in 1988, with a few changes over the years.
> View attachment 528858
> 
> And a more recent addition. Townsend Kings - The Light Blue 853.
> ...


Perfection!

They are spotless, do you actually ride them? Outdoors?


----------



## carlton88 (10 Jun 2020)

All uphill said:


> Perfection!
> 
> They are spotless, do you actually ride them? Outdoors?



Yes, but never in the rain unless I get caught out in it, plus they both had a thorough clean yesterday. I'm retired so have nothing better to do than to keep them looking nice for my rides.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2020)

Here's one of my roadies, my favourite in fact.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2020)

carlton88 said:


> Yes, but never in the rain unless I get caught out in it, plus they both had a thorough clean yesterday. I'm retired so have nothing better to do than to keep them looking nice for my rides.


Agree, they are stunners, along with @rogerzilla steed. Looking at those chainsets and rear cogs, how do you get on with the steep stuff?


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

My new(ish) Domane SL5


----------



## carlton88 (10 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, they are stunners, along with @rogerzilla steed. Looking at those chainsets and rear cogs, how do you get on with the steep stuff?



I live in Norfolk.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, they are stunners, along with @rogerzilla steed. Looking at those chainsets and rear cogs, how do you get on with the steep stuff?


13-21 was the standard racing cassette back then. I'll admit it now runs 13-23, not because I need the 23 but because I found the middle of the range was a bit too high.

Ride fixed for a year and you'll develop the torque.


----------



## All uphill (10 Jun 2020)

carlton88 said:


> I live in Norfolk.


There int a lot uh them hills there, bor!

I was brought up to speak fluent Norfolk.


----------



## freiston (10 Jun 2020)

The folder now has different grips, a head-tube bracket for my handlebar bags and a trigger shifter instead of the twist-shifter.






The touring bike is a do-everything bike (except for folding)


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2020)

carlton88 said:


> I live in Norfolk.


More like this near me, The Clwyds


----------



## carlton88 (10 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> More like this near me, The Clwyds
> View attachment 528889



Strewth!


----------



## Ludacris (10 Jun 2020)

My recently completed resto.


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

My BMC Team Machine ALR01


----------



## Gunk (10 Jun 2020)

And my Son’s CF Ribble


----------



## DSK (10 Jun 2020)

My current bikes;

Do It All Bike - Giant TCR upgraded to Di2.






Sunny days only - Giant Propel


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2020)

From the oldest to the newest




Dawes Galaxy 1975. 531 frame.





Dawes Horizon, 1997, with a 531 Galaxy Frame





Dawes Audax. 2001





A Condor Italia 2005.





A condor Classico. 2018. A retirement present to myself.





A1978 Falcon that I bought last year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> From the oldest to the newest
> View attachment 529004
> 
> 
> ...


Crikey! What a stable of classics... i am really enjoying seeing some of these lovely old racers 
Weight wise how do they compare to 7-8 kg modern road bikes?


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey! What a stable of classics... i am really enjoying seeing some of these lovely old racers
> Weight wise how do they compare to 7-8 kg modern road bikes?


The Condor Classico is Columbus SLX tubing and not really much heavier than modern bikes.
The Italia is alu and carbon so is about the same.
The older steel bikes are quite a bit heavier but the ride quality is quite different. You can feel the frame and forks flexing ever so slightly ironing out the bumps in the road. They are all very enjoyable to ride in their own ways.


----------



## Stu Smith (11 Jun 2020)

In order of preference ...And all bought 2nd hand...


----------



## Timtrain (11 Jun 2020)

This is mine, taken the day I received it back from getting the frame resprayed.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Jun 2020)

My current road fleet:

Newest edition, carbon aero machine 







My custom titanium endurance beasty 






My trusty commuter 






I love all three but the commuter is my apocalypse bike, it's the one I'd keep if I had to ditch all the others


----------



## Algarvecycling (17 Jun 2020)

My current bikes: 

Wilier Zero.6 Sram Red etap - 5.8kg climbing bike
Trek Madone SLR 6 - aero bike


----------

